# Partridge-'05



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There appears to be a tremendous hatch of Huns this summer, the only problem is the broods seem to be the second try due to the rains and cold. The farmers I visited with are seeing the same and while swathing wheat I saw a least one brood per field. Most where in the 8-10 chick size. May to have to let them grow a little longer than normal as these little guys will be pretty small on opener. It's fun to watch the adults from the height of the combine cab. Master escape artists.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good to hear Dick....those little buggers are fun to hunt with a pointer.....Sammy is going to love that.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Best news ive heard all week. Be back in a few days doin some fishin, some scoutin, visting family. and just havin fun. Then back the end of Oct. to put the dogs to work, hope my new gsp doesnt get scared of the big prarie, God bless ND.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice to hear. Dick do you farm in Barnes county? I've been driving a couple times in the evening here in Stutsman county and I haven't seen a brood of huns. I've heard some good reports of Sharptails in the area though. I've seen a couple coveys of Sharpies so far.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

m, yes. They are out there, it's just the chicks are so small yet that the parents are keeping them in the fields. Only saw one brood up on the road, all the rest in the wheat.

Ken, if I can get Sammy to whoa I've got it made. It's a different world with a pointer. He's so fast he has to run backwards to see tomorrow.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick....Whoa is the most important command.He will break a few times before it gets established.

Being fast is the one thing that amazed me when hunting with my GWP.

He hunts on the dead run with head up searching for scent.I can always tell when there are birds close....he slows down,and goes in a straight line to the scent before locking up.

You may have to put a e-collar on him to shorten his range.That's the only way I could keep him under 100 yds when pheasant hunting.When grouse hunting,I let him out further.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

GWP are good bird dogs. My old neighbor has one that is past her prime now, but in her prime was an AWESOME dog. I swear to god that dog had the nose of a blood hound. She wasn't a big running dog either, a nice medium ranger that was a true meat dog. Only thing bad about her was she had a thing for cats. I've heard it is in the breed. They are so damn ugly their lovable. My next dog will more than likely be a GWP, with all the dogs I've hunted with they just seem to be the best all arounder out there.


----------

